# Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rabbit & Jetta - $3999



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a few months after the official unveiling of the prototype C2 Motorsports Stage 1 2.5 5-Cyl turbo turbo system at the NGP Racing booth at H2O International this past fall, the production 2.5 5-Cyl kit is now available! Many hours and many miles of testing, tuning and refinement have gone into this kit, making it not only powerful, but smooth, reliable and fully upgradeable as your need (and budget) allows. Working with NGP on our own fully built "Stage 3+" turbo 2.5L Rabbit has resulted in several important changes in design, all of which have been implemented in the base model kit. The Stage 2 SMIC upgrade is also available, and designed as an easy install which won't require cutting or reworking of mounts. 
If you have any doubts remaining about C2's programming prowess on the 2.5L engine, it has just been announced that *Volkswagen of America* has sent their _2006 SEMA 2.5 Turbo project_ to C2 for further upgrades for the 2008 season! That alone speaks volumes for Jeff and Chris's attention to detail and the mastery of the software.
But enough talk, let's get down to the dirt!
-Stage 1 Turbo kit (non intercooled) - *$3999 - 220whp*
-Stage 2 Turbo Kit (intercooled, stock compression) - *$4499 - 250whp est*
*The first five kits are available exclusively through NGP Racing!* As part of a special introductory offer, the first five customers will receive:
-Free ground shipping to the contiguous USA
-Option to upgrade to Stage 2 for only *$249*!! That is 50% off the normal $499 charge for stage 2. 
On top of that, the first customer to book install with NGP Racing will receive 50% off of normal install labor, (a $390 savings for stage 1) plus free dyno runs before and after. This customer will also be invited to participate or observe the install process, their choice, which is helpful to become more knowledgeable about both quality of the kit as well as your car.
Install is estimated at 8-10 hours for an experienced technician.
**All customers will need to send their ECU to C2 Motorsports for flash-tuning, so please plan accordingly for the down time during install.
*To order call NGP Racing - 410.994.0000 / 1.877.German.1 (toll free)*
Full kit features are as follows:
VW 2.5L Turbo Kit
*Stage 1: 220whp*
•	C2Motorsports Turbo Manifold 
-- 304 SS Construction 
-- .500" Laser Cut Flange
-- Log Style 
-- TIG Welded
•	Precision Turbo 
-- T3/T4 Turbo 
-- V-Band Exhaust Housing
-- Turbo gaskets included
•	2.50" SS Down pipe 
-- Connects to factory exhaust 
-- V-Band connection to Turbo
•	Tial 38mm Wastegate
-- Re-circulated to DP
•	SAI Relocation Kit 
-- C2 Billet SAI replacement body for remote mounting
-- SS braided line
-- AN fittings
-- RETAIN 100% emission compliance 
•	SS Intake Piping 
•	Bosch Diverter Valve 
•	Open Element Air Filter 
•	Larger Injectors
-- Bosch 
-- Drop In Fit
•	C2Motorsports Stage 1 Software**
-- FI Flash Load software
-- Eliminates DBW “rev hang” between shifts
-- Decel lag removed 
•	SS Braided Oil Lines
-- Oil Feed
-- Oil Return 
-- AN10 fittings
• Oil Feed/Return Fittings 
•	NEW oil pan
-- VW factory part
-- Welded fittings 
-- Direct Bolt On
•	Silicone Couplers 
•	SS Clamps
•	Installation Hardware

*Stage 2: est 250whp*
•	C2Motorsports Turbo Manifold 
-- 304 SS Construction 
-- .500" Laser Cut Flange
-- Log Style 
-- TIG Welded
•	Precision Turbo 
-- T3/T4 Turbo 
-- V-Band Exhaust Housing
-- Turbo gaskets included
•	2.50" SS Down pipe 
-- Connects to factory exhaust 
-- V-Band connection to Turbo
•	Tial 38mm WG 
-- Re-circulated to DP
•	SAI Relocation Kit 
-- C2 Billet SAI replacement body for remote mounting
-- SS braided line
o AN fittings
o RETAIN 100% emission compliance 
•	SS Intake Piping 
•	C2 Side Mounted Intercooler (SMIC)
-- 3.5” x 9” x 6”
-- Custom end tanks
-- NO CUTTING REQ’D
-- Re use factory attachment points
•	Bosch Diverter Valve 
•	Open Element Air Filter 
•	Larger Injectors
-- Bosch 
-- Drop In Fit
•	C2Motorsports Stage 2 Software** 
-- FI Flash Load software
-- Eliminates DBW “rev hang” between shifts
-- Decel lag removed 
•	SS Braided Oil Lines
-- Oil Feed
-- Oil Return 
-- AN10 fittings
•	Oil Feed/Return Fittings 
•	NEW oil pan
-- VW factory part
-- Welded fittings 
-- Direct Bolt On
•	Silicone Couplers 
•	SS Clamps
•	Installation Hardware

























































































































_Modified by [email protected] at 5:22 PM 1-28-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:38 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

Looks like a great deal for stage 2. Its almost senseless not to jump up to stage 2 for that price. Either way, I was sort of hoping for a discount on Stage 1 for the first few buyers.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

the wait is over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be going stage II the instant I have the cash for it.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

omg stage 2 <3
$4500 left to save up for it..... lol can i go up to CT to jeff to get it installed or do i have to find my own shop?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_Looks like a great deal for stage 2. Its almost senseless not to jump up to stage 2 for that price. Either way, I was sort of hoping for a discount on Stage 1 for the first few buyers.


+1. I was sort of hoping for a discount on Stage 1 too. I have $4000 saved up, but plus tax and install (or tools if do it myself) it is going to be $5000ish.








i guess i'll have to quit school, get a second (and possibly third) job and save even more


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (crawl)*

C2 quoted about 700 for labor. For stage II installed your looking at like 5200ish


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

tiptronic?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

finally the boost begins


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

yay.







can't wait till I have the money. what do you charge an hour for labor?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_tiptronic?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

where's the snail?









ps, I wanna hear/see a video of this monster in action, dyno or quarter mile or 10 minute burnout would be nice.


_Modified by 5_Cent at 9:47 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

that's just rad. thank you C2 for this, now the 2.5 N/A Rabbit drivers can spend a little more and have the equivalent of a very strong GTI. Much power there, sweet! You seem really on it - VW officially is tuning the actual Thunder Bunny with you?!
this looks like the real start of 2.5 Turbo, I await the videos with much anticipation.








It only gets better from here.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

subs


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_You seem really on it - VW officially is tuning the actual Thunder Bunny with you?!


We were contacted a few weeks ago from VW of America, and asked if we would be willing to help out on a project. Ah Volkswagen's on the phone, would I be interested.........nah, put them in my voicemail.....yeah right








Since we have been developing quite a few products for the 2.5, and we are actually releasing our 2.5 Turbo kit this month, it was a perfect opportunity to help with VW's request.
As you will recall, Neuspeed built a 2.5 Rabbit Turbo for the Sema '06 show which was called Thunderbunny......well Thunderbunny is in the Ville.....and I can say it is MORE impressive in person that it is in ANY pictures you will find in a magazine or on the internet. Every aspect of this car is well-thought, and the execution is right on. 
Here are some additional picture links:
http://www.speedsportlife.com/...=1077
Video:
http://webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=11156

So this pulls up yesterday:








With a little sneak peek inside:
















This is what was unloaded:
























So if you see it out running around town.....it's just me, honk and wave.
Chris
C2


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (C2Motorsports)*

VWOA chose you guys for a reason, your the best at forced induction and software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work guys


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_tiptronic?
x3


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*

Stage 2 here I come!!!








is the s&h included for the ECU to get shipped to C2?



_Modified by Snow-Jet-MK5 at 9:39 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

















Stage 2 Engine Bay picture (topside)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_C2 quoted about 700 for labor. For stage II installed your looking at like 5200ish

The basic estimated time to install is 8-10 hours, so depending on the shop labor rate, that's pretty much right on the mark. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

The SMIC goes near the fog grills correct?
Will fogs affect it at all?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_Looks like a great deal for stage 2. Its almost senseless not to jump up to stage 2 for that price. Either way, I was sort of hoping for a discount on Stage 1 for the first few buyers.

yeah, we were really wanting to put together a great deal, and figured that the option to upgrade to Stage 2 with an intercooler for only $249 would be a great value to the customers looking to make the jump to forced induction.








A couple reasons for the change in pricing. First was the upgrade to external wastegate. This adds a good deal more cost in terms of parts and the labor, such as the Tial wastegate, the additional and labor / parts for the redesigned manifold, plus redesigning and changing the downpipe design to plumb the wastegate back into the downpipe. The benefits are that from stage 1 to stage 3+, the turbo, wastegate and everything is ready to go and won't need to be changed. The original internal wastegate worked well for stage 1, but anything beyond that it didn't have the flow for the 2.5L 5-cyl.
The other is the pipe design. This was made to be modular so that upgrade from Stage 1 to stage 2 (intercooled) was simple and didn't require anything more than loosening a few silicone hoses and installing the intecooler, rather than taking all the stage 1 pipes off and having to swap all the stage 2 stuff in. 
Lastly, the change was made to go from the stock airbox to a cold air intake. At the end of the day keeping the stock airbox was nice, and it did indeed work for stage 1, for anything else it would need to go, so it was just figured to get it started off with maximum potential. A much better kit, for only a modest increase in the retail of the kit.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah, we were really wanting to put together a great deal, and figured that the option to upgrade to Stage 2 with an intercooler for only $249 would be a great value to the customers looking to make the jump to forced induction.








A couple reasons for the change in pricing. First was the upgrade to external wastegate. This adds a good deal more cost in terms of parts and the labor, such as the Tial wastegate, the additional and labor / parts for the redesigned manifold, plus redesigning and changing the downpipe design to plumb the wastegate back into the downpipe. The benefits are that from stage 1 to stage 3+, the turbo, wastegate and everything is ready to go and won't need to be changed. The original internal wastegate worked well for stage 1, but anything beyond that it didn't have the flow for the 2.5L 5-cyl.
The other is the pipe design. This was made to be modular so that upgrade from Stage 1 to stage 2 (intercooled) was simple and didn't require anything more than loosening a few silicone hoses and installing the intecooler, rather than taking all the stage 1 pipes off and having to swap all the stage 2 stuff in. 
Lastly, the change was made to go from the stock airbox to a cold air intake. At the end of the day keeping the stock airbox was nice, and it did indeed work for stage 1, for anything else it would need to go, so it was just figured to get it started off with maximum potential. A much better kit, for only a modest increase in the retail of the kit.









To add to Nate's response, I would also like to add the following benefits to this kit that also had a role in the pricing:
1. VW replacement oilpan with welded fittings provided in kit.
-no need to find someone to drill and weld the fittings
-complete bolt on unit
2. SAI relocation kit. C2 provides a billet SAI body that re-uses the upper 1/2 of the factory unit, and plugs back into the factory electrical connector. Our billet SAI kit comes with SS braided lines and AN fittings to allow for remote mounting; thus allowing for fitment of the turbo manifold/turbo/turbo inlet etc.
Car remains 100% emissions compliant. NO CELS.....NO problems
3. V-Band exhaust housing on Turbo
-flexibility to upgrade to our 3.00" DP option with the "click" of a V-Band
C2Motorsports has gone the extra mile to provide the 2.5 owner with EVERYTHING they would need for a complete installation.....and a complete Factory-Like installation. We have not cut any corners in order to bring you the most comprehensive system for your car.
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:09 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow... you guys are tuning the Thunder Bunny, that's awesome. Does that mean that Neuspeed's turbo kit is dead before launch?
Awesome job guys for making this kit at such an affordable price. Hats off to you...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_Wow... you guys are tuning the Thunder Bunny, that's awesome. Does that mean that Neuspeed's turbo kit is dead before launch?
Awesome job guys for making this kit at such an affordable price. Hats off to you...

Neuspeed never planned on releasing a kit for the 2.5L. This was a one off kit. 
Nice job C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

how many PSI of boost is stage 2 running at? You probably already said it but I forgot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

More pics of the kit installed! This is the stage 2, as is evidenced by the ic piping going to the fender.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_yay.







can't wait till I have the money. what do you charge an hour for labor?

We have two rates, $78/hr at aberdeen, slightly higher at the Lorton VA store http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does the stage II come with the intake as shown in the pictures ? What kind of turn around time for my computer ? I am very familliar with vw motors and would like to do it myself... does the kit come with some kind of instructions ????


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You state the stage II kit is 250 whp.... Is this rating an additional 250 on top of my already factory 170 ??


----------



## nitrain22 (Apr 18, 2006)

im ready to buy!!! how can we make this happen? I live in portland Ore. do you have any mechs. out here you can recomend?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (08jackrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_You state the stage II kit is 250 whp.... Is this rating an additional 250 on top of my already factory 170 ??


no, haha I mean does 420 hp seem realistic to you when there is talk of internals that are not designed to handle boost over a certain amount?


_Modified by 5_Cent at 12:00 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (08jackrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_Does the stage II come with the intake as shown in the pictures ? What kind of turn around time for my computer ? I am very familliar with vw motors and would like to do it myself... does the kit come with some kind of instructions ????

The stage 2 comes exactly as pictured there, with the intake. Turn around time on the computer is usually very quick, around a day to arrive at C2, then shipped right back out. The exact time it takes depends on shipping you choose, we recommend overnight and fully insured through UPS or Fedex. 
Power is rated at 220whp for stage 1, dyno verified. Stage 2 is estimated at 250whp, and will be dyno verified in just about a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (nitrain22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrain22* »_im ready to buy!!! how can we make this happen? I live in portland Ore. do you have any mechs. out here you can recomend?

I can check with Jeff at techtonics to see if he has anyone to recommend. i don't know of anyone off the top of my head. To order just give us a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

subscribed


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (nitrain22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrain22* »_im ready to buy!!! how can we make this happen? I live in portland Ore. do you have any mechs. out here you can recomend?

We have a C2 Dealer in Beaverton, OR
http://www.bvamotorsports.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have a C2 Dealer in Beaverton, OR
http://www.bvamotorsports.com/


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (kmarriner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmarriner* »_The SMIC goes near the fog grills correct?
Will fogs affect it at all?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (kmarriner)*

I think the Trip would epic fail with boost


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (kmarriner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmarriner* »_The SMIC goes near the fog grills correct?
Will fogs affect it at all?

Shouldn't be a problem. After checking with C2, the horn doesn't even need to be moved for the SMIC, so fogs should be fine.


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re:*

So the wait begins....
March 3 is the install date for the Stage 2 Kit. I have a few questions though.
1. Will the factory mounts be sufficient?
2. After looking at Spec's website, they show the Stage 3 clutch as $649, and the the 2+ as $699. Why not just get the Stage 3? I'm pretty new to this, so perhaps there's some disadvantage of Stage 3 as compared to 2+. Drivability? 
3. What other things might one consider essential when adding this kind of power? (Suspension will come once winter has passed)


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_I think the Trip would epic fail with boost










Man up and get a 5 speed then.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_

Man up and get a 5 speed then. 

yeah







Manual transmission 4eva turbo kit friendly rev that at will! Though it is well known that the VW DSG is one of the best automatics on the market.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

now do you have to upgrade the clutch with stage 1?


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

07 rabbit took my question... LOL.. also. is there a dyno sheet showing before/after...
also, what about dealer in phoenix area???

*edit for spelling


_Modified by phrog23 at 11:10 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_now do you have to upgrade the clutch with stage 1?

So far the C2 has been solid on the stock clutch, at least last time I drove it, which was when we dyno'd it at 220whp. Generally I would say this. The life of the stock clutch will depend more on how the car is driven rather than the power of this turbo. It can hold the power, but can't take a lot of abuse with this level of power. Slipping the clutch to get it in boost off the line is a quick way to toast a stock clutch, as is the old burn outs and maniacal power shifting. There's always a difference between driving fast and abuse, so as long as you keep it clean, it should be solid for a while. 
We've had stock clutch 1.8t big turbo cars hold over 300whp on a stock clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JPatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPatt* »_So the wait begins....
March 3 is the install date for the Stage 2 Kit. I have a few questions though.
1. Will the factory mounts be sufficient?
2. After looking at Spec's website, they show the Stage 3 clutch as $649, and the the 2+ as $699. Why not just get the Stage 3? I'm pretty new to this, so perhaps there's some disadvantage of Stage 3 as compared to 2+. Drivability? 
3. What other things might one consider essential when adding this kind of power? (Suspension will come once winter has passed) 

1. We highly recommend the VF engineering pendulum mount, works wonders on this car and helps out a TON with engine movement, shifts, etc.
2. The Stage 3 is more of a race clutch than stage 2. It's often around the same price and can hold higher power. It can also take more abuse (slipping)without glazing or damage. The trade off is that it is a 6-puck design, meaning engaging the clutch is very quick and can be a pain in traffic. The other trade of is that since there is less material, it wears the clutch disc, pressure plate and flywheel more quickly, meaning you don't get as many miles out of it as you would a full disc, like stage 2, stage 2+ or stage 3+. Stage 2 offers the best balance of power holding, long term durabiulity and stock-like feel. It has to have a VERY CAREFUL break in, but once that's done it's solid. Over 300whp holding.
3. Suspension and brakes, definitely. Dave's car has updated pads and rotors and really doesn't have enough brakes. I would recommend pads, rotors, lines and fluid minimum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW I'll be at the shop that week, so I'll be the one running her on the dyno probably.


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
1. We highly recommend the VF engineering pendulum mount, works wonders on this car and helps out a TON with engine movement, shifts, etc.

BTW I'll be at the shop that week, so I'll be the one running her on the dyno probably.
















So after looking at the NGP website, I see there are a bunch of different mounts. I'm guessing that the pendulum mount is the rear motor mount? 
Also, what kind of rotors would you suggest? I was looking at the ecs website and they have the OE big brake kit; would that be sufficient? I've never had a car with as much power as I'll have shortly (insurance won't let me







), and I want to be sure I can stop as fast as I can go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JPatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPatt* »_
So after looking at the NGP website, I see there are a bunch of different mounts. I'm guessing that the pendulum mount is the rear motor mount? 
Also, what kind of rotors would you suggest? I was looking at the ecs website and they have the OE big brake kit; would that be sufficient? I've never had a car with as much power as I'll have shortly (insurance won't let me







), and I want to be sure I can stop as fast as I can go.

yes, it's the rear mount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the ECS OE Big brake kits will work pretty well, as the Mintex Red Box pads are a decent upgade from stock, but if you're really moving you're going to want more pad. That pad is a great balanced pad for a variety of uses, and is very low dust, but it will not hold up as well under extreme use. If you're a VERY aggressive driver you might want more pad. If you're just fairly aggressive and don't usually run out of brakes as is, it might be enough to stick with the Mintex.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Hey guys I just put a deposite on this stage II system for my 08 Rabbit Cant wait to get it and install it !!!!!!!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (08jackrabbit)*

lucky







wish i had the money.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (08jackrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_Hey guys I just put a deposite on this stage II system for my 08 Rabbit Cant wait to get it and install it !!!!!!!





































Awesome! Please take pics and make sure to tell us what you think about it. I'm planning on getting mine within the next 2 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

I def will pass on info to you guys ....


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

What's the overseas availability? I'm in the Air Force and by the time I've saved enough for the kit I'll be stationed in Germany.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (quality_sound)*

military discount ftw!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (quality_sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_What's the overseas availability? I'm in the Air Force and by the time I've saved enough for the kit I'll be stationed in Germany. 

We can ship international, no problem at all.









Just get in touch when you're ready and we can work it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As Cartman says...Sweet.
As mentioned above, military discount???


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (quality_sound)*

How much would it cost to overnight the ECU? Bothways?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

depends on the exact zip code and the service used, but probably around $100 round trip from cali, give or take a little.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

HAHA now so here in lies my dilema.
I got my student loan and my taxes.....options..
A. pay off the car and save... get turbo in 3-4 months...
B. keep enough for the turbo and install... pay the rest to the car....pay off car in 6 months...
C. go hog wild and completely make over the car. screw paying it off, and what ever is left pay to the car... have 2 big payments... school and car...


_Modified by phrog23 at 4:12 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_HAHA now so here in lies my dilema.
I got my student loan and my taxes.....options..
A. pay off the car and save... get turbo in 3-4 months...
B. keep enough for the turbo and install... pay the rest to the car....pay off car in 6 months...
C. go hog wild and completely make over the car. screw paying it off, and what ever is left pay to the car... have 2 big payments... school and car...

_Modified by phrog23 at 4:12 PM 2-1-2008_

I would go C.








But seriously, why would you use your student loan to pay for your car? What you should really do is A. The car is going to be there either way. Whats the rush


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_You state the stage II kit is 250 whp.... Is this rating an additional 250 on top of my already factory 170 ??

170 is at the flywheel.

_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_...why would you use your student loan to pay for your car? What you should really do is A. The car is going to be there either way. Whats the rush

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (acincys)*

C2Motorsports 2.5L Turbo equipped Rabbit will be making the trek from NY down to FL via I-95 for the South FL GTG this weekend, accompanied by the '06 SEMA Rabbit. Anyone wanting to see the Stage 2 Turbo Kit in person should come out and see us.
Anyone wanting to go for a ride...well, I think that we can accomodate as well








C2


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

are you going to make any stops?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_are you going to make any stops?

I am driving VWofA's '06 SEMA Rabbit from Louisville, over to Richmond VA along with my traveling partner, vortex member Plain coming from Columbus, OH.
Jeff is driving the C2 Stage 2 from NY down I-95 through Richmond...where we are meeting them Thursday a.m....then we are all going to continue down to St. Augustine, FL.....on into Miami on Friday.
Going to be stopping periodically, as well as stopping to Flash Load C2 NA 2.5L software to anyone that is interested.
C2


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

If you guys make a stop in south jersey let me know.


----------



## de4life (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (kmarriner)*

where in ny is he starting from? I would love to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (de4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *de4life* »_where in ny is he starting from? I would love to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Here is the proposed schedule:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3623394
I will be bringing VW's '06 SEMA Rabbit and goinging the Cruise in Richmond, VA


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I am driving VWofA's '06 SEMA Rabbit from Louisville, over to Richmond VA along with my traveling partner, vortex member Plain coming from Columbus, OH.
Jeff is driving the C2 Stage 2 from NY down I-95 through Richmond...where we are meeting them Thursday a.m....then we are all going to continue down to St. Augustine, FL.....on into Miami on Friday.
Going to be stopping periodically, as well as stopping to Flash Load C2 NA 2.5L software to anyone that is interested.
C2

Nice, is that the same 2.5 NA software that we dyno'd?


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

... if only i lived on the east coast.......
also.. is C2 willing to do some partnerships with some companies on the west coast... I want to get the stage 1, but the install... that is another question...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice, is that the same 2.5 NA software that we dyno'd?

The software has been updated since then.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_... if only i lived on the east coast.......
also.. is C2 willing to do some partnerships with some companies on the west coast... I want to get the stage 1, but the install... that is another question...

We hope to establish a West Coast Distributor of all C2 Products and Software.
chris
C2


----------



## Foxxridergt (Apr 16, 2007)

im really intrested in this kit, do you guys have anyone in the dallas/fort worth area that can do the install? and also this might be a dumb question but since this is mostly bolt on does this void the warrenty on the engine, i know the ecu upgrade will void the ecu warrenty


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

im gonna say yes but if somthing does happen... take it off and then take it in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Foxxridergt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foxxridergt* »_im really intrested in this kit, do you guys have anyone in the dallas/fort worth area that can do the install? and also this might be a dumb question but since this is mostly bolt on does this void the warrenty on the engine, i know the ecu upgrade will void the ecu warrenty

generally speaking, adding something as complex as a turbo or supercharger system which is not officially factory authorized will void a warranty, but it is honestly a gray area in many cases. If you are extremely concerned about warranty coverage and keeping it in tact I always say to err on the side of caution. It is fully reversible obviously, so you could take it off if you had to take the car into VW, but it wouldn't be the most economical thing to do every time you had to take to the dealer.
The law states that VW would have to prove that the aftermarket parts in question caused a specific problem, and that problem is why the warranty is voided, but having seen internal memos and service bulletins from VW, they shoot first and ask questions later. After all, it's highly unlikely that a customer would ever have the time, money and energy to sue VW for voiding a warranty without reason. 
Some dealers are cool about aftermarket go-fast parts, and others are not....


----------



## Foxxridergt (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

with all this said then do you know any place in the dallas/ fort worth area that can do the work and do you know if Autobahn Volkswagen is a cool dealer? im not too worried about the warrenty but the main thing is just finding someone to do the work


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Foxxridergt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foxxridergt* »_with all this said then do you know any place in the dallas/ fort worth area that can do the work and do you know if Autobahn Volkswagen is a cool dealer? im not too worried about the warrenty but the main thing is just finding someone to do the work

Although I can't personally vouch for them through experience, I've heard a some pretty good things about Dub Squared down in Dallas. I'd probably check with some locals to see what the general vibe is, but they could be worth checking out. 
C2 may be able to chime in with a dealer of theirs down that way as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Foxxridergt (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

alright yea i asked around and theres some good talk about dub squared mostly good things about the GIAC chip for the 2.0's so im gonna give them a call and see what their pricing is like thanks for the help


----------



## windsorfox (Oct 25, 2006)

i hate to be the first ******* to ask this, but have you gotten any quarter mile times on your project car?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (windsorfox)*

not to speak for thm, but proably not since the tracks have been closed up here in the northeast, but if NGP is looking for a driver of their car, i supposed i could be of service...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (windsorfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorfox* »_i hate to be the first ******* to ask this, but have you gotten any quarter mile times on your project car?

Nothing yet, pretty much as above, all the tracks are closed so it will be a month (maybe 2?) before they open up for the first couple runs. I'm not sure what Dave has planned for the built-motor car, as it doesn't have a built transmission, so drag racing the car at the track is pretty much asking for a failure if you're really pushing it.


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nothing yet, pretty much as above, all the tracks are closed so it will be a month (maybe 2?) before they open up for the first couple runs. I'm not sure what Dave has planned for the built-motor car, as it doesn't have a built transmission, so drag racing the car at the track is pretty much asking for a failure if you're really pushing it. 

I'd say Dave has 2 months to put together a bullet-proof transmission then! And of course provide us with all the details!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (AdamVC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdamVC* »_
I'd say Dave has 2 months to put together a bullet-proof transmission then! And of course provide us with all the details!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah i was talking with dave about the trans, and he basically said he wants to see how much abuse he can put it through now, break it, then make it better....heheh.


----------



## CursedRabbit (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

only 1k left to save and its mine. but yo only 250whp though???/ wish it were 290 whp id be all over it id even cancel my cd for 290whp lol


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (CursedRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CursedRabbit* »_only 1k left to save and its mine. but yo only 250whp though???/ wish it were 290 whp id be all over it id even cancel my cd for 290whp lol

dude I dont think you realize that these cars with 250whp have a damn good power to weight ratio. I rode in the stage I car before the external wastegate and that thing MOVED! And I'm no stranger to speed trust me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (CursedRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CursedRabbit* »_only 1k left to save and its mine. but yo only 250whp though???/ wish it were 290 whp id be all over it id even cancel my cd for 290whp lol

On stock internals and stock compression yes, but trust me it moves. The C2 stage 3 with a headgasket spacer will have more, and our Stage 3+ with fully forged internals will be even more, over 300whp is the initial guesstimate until the final tune. 
It's pretty sweet, trust me!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (CursedRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CursedRabbit* »_only 1k left to save and its mine. but yo only 250whp though???/ wish it were 290 whp id be all over it id even cancel my cd for 290whp lol

only 250whp...are you kidding me? thats a 66% improvement in power. here we go again with unrealistic expectations. i figured there was enough of that in the original thread to last a lifetime, but i suppose not.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nate..... what kind of boost can I expect for the stage II kit ?? Has the torque been measured yet ??


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

just got back from the SFLGTG and i saw both the thunder bunny and the stage 2 rabbit. the stage 2 rabbit is a bout as much of a sleeper as it gets. such a clean setup. the guys from C2 are really cool and were explaining to me about the kit the whole time. Big thumbs up to C2motorsports. hopefully, ill soon have a reason to put a C2 decal on my car b/c this kit is def the way to go


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah i was talking with dave about the trans, and he basically said he wants to see how much abuse he can put it through now, break it, then make it better....heheh.









i hope it is the manual you're talking about, cuz the DSG is not designed for much abuse. it may take quite a bit, but not with such engine upgrades.
just a thought.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CursedRabbit* »_only 1k left to save and its mine. but yo only 250whp though???/ wish it were 290 whp id be all over it id even cancel my cd for 290whp lol

i bet it'll smoke your subbie
















_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
only 250whp...are you kidding me? thats a 66% improvement in power. here we go again with unrealistic expectations. i figured there was enough of that in the original thread to last a lifetime, but i suppose not.

actually it's almost a 100% improvement. 170hp is at the flywheel, so the wheels get about 130-135hp.
somebody correct me if im wrong.


_Modified by acincys at 12:28 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
actually it's almost a 100% improvement. 170hp is at the flywheel, so the wheels get about 130-135hp.
somebody correct me if im wrong.

_Modified by acincys at 12:28 AM 2-10-2008_

Baseline on the 08's is 141whp I believe


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah i was talking with dave about the trans, and he basically said he wants to see how much abuse he can put it through now, break it, then make it better....heheh.









we want to see how much power/abuse these manual trannys hold up too as well


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

Should manual tranny's Upgrade to a new clutch at this time and what is the cost on one of those+ labor. also at this time is there any parts downpipe, exhaust, Intake that will improve that 250 number thanks


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
i bet it'll smoke your subbie















actually it's almost a 100% improvement. 170hp is at the flywheel, so the wheels get about 130-135hp.
somebody correct me if im wrong.

_Modified by acincys at 12:28 AM 2-10-2008_

i was calculating from 150whp which is about average depending on what mods are present.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Should manual tranny's Upgrade to a new clutch at this time and what is the cost on one of those+ labor. also at this time is there any parts downpipe, exhaust, Intake that will improve that 250 number thanks

The base stage 2 comes with the C2 2.5" Downpipe and bolts to the stock cat. Going with a higher flow exhaust will yield a few extra horsepower, as the 220whp rating was with the stock exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
An uprated clutch isn't a required upgrade, but will be needed at some point. Overall the stock clutch can hold the power without a problem, but like any other consumable part (like brakes) the life really depends on how the car is used or how the owner treats the clutch for the most part.
We can offer Spec clutches at $599 starting for stage 2, which is what we're using on our Stage 3+ car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (08jackrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_Nate..... what kind of boost can I expect for the stage II kit ?? Has the torque been measured yet ??

Last time I spoke with Chris about this stage 2 was the same boost with revised programming to take advantage of the lower intake temps with the intercooler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PepiMartinez (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Two things haven't been asked...
Is a turbo bunny reliable enough to be a daily driver? It's fun to have the power, but if it can't get me to work because it's in the shop, what fun is that?
Also, any CEL issues?
We may need to wait for people to have first hand experience with these kits before these questions are responded to, but I figure they should be asked since they haven't been yet...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (PepiMartinez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PepiMartinez* »_Two things haven't been asked...
Is a turbo bunny reliable enough to be a daily driver? It's fun to have the power, but if it can't get me to work because it's in the shop, what fun is that?
Also, any CEL issues?
We may need to wait for people to have first hand experience with these kits before these questions are responded to, but I figure they should be asked since they haven't been yet...

Good questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Our Turbo system is absolutely 100% daily driver compatible....we have just logged over 8000 *CEL FREE* miles of road testing on our 2.5T kit. 
Last night we returned from a 3000 mile trip to the South Florida GTG, held in Miami this past Saturday; Not one hiccup....we even took the VWofA '06 SEMA Rabbit with us just a couple days after tuning it








Neither car had a single issue...except for hurting some feelings when they were challenged.
We have also implemented a ECU exchange program while we complete our C2 Software Flashloader. The Flashloader should be available within the next 60 days. In the meantime, when you order your C2 2.5 Turbo kit, we will ship you a replacement ECU, pre-loaded with C2 2.5L Turbo software; once installed, you just send us back your stock ECU for a refund of the nominal *core* charge. This way, you will not have to ship us your ECU and wait for us to load it, and then ship it back.....you will recieve a COMPLETE Turbo Kit including software when you order, doesn't get much easier than that huh ? 
Chris
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:53 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have also implemented a ECU exchange program while we complete our C2 Software Flashloader. The Flashloader should be available within the next 60 days. 


HOORAY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_
HOORAY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















x20!!


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have also implemented a ECU exchange program while we complete our C2 Software Flashloader. The Flashloader should be available within the next 60 days. In the meantime, when you order your C2 2.5 Turbo kit, we will ship you a replacement ECU, pre-loaded with C2 2.5L Turbo software; once installed, you just send us back your stock ECU for a refund of the nominal *core* charge. This way, you will not have to ship us your ECU and wait for us to load it, and then ship it back.....you will recieve a COMPLETE Turbo Kit including software when you order, doesn't get much easier than that huh ? 


That is awesome news!!! Now if I could only speed up the turnaround on getting my flywheel resurfaced, I'd be in better shape. Dammit, I can't wait for March 3_ (well... March 10) _. And even then, I'll still have to break in the new clutch


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

. The Flashloader should be available within the next 60 days. 
Chris
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:53 AM 2-12-2008_


Chris so this means people far away from you won't have to send the ecu in for a flash. 
can't wait so i can finally flash the ecu of my 08 rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep up the good work dude!


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Any chance you can swap me a highline ecu


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have also implemented a ECU exchange program while we complete our C2 Software Flashloader. The Flashloader should be available within the next 60 days. 
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:53 AM 2-12-2008_

60 Days is fine with me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We have also implemented a ECU exchange program while we complete our C2 Software Flashloader. The Flashloader should be available within the next 60 days. In the meantime, when you order your C2 2.5 Turbo kit, we will ship you a replacement ECU, pre-loaded with C2 2.5L Turbo software; once installed, you just send us back your stock ECU for a refund of the nominal *core* charge.

hm... this concerns me a bit. i know there are a few different ECUs for the 2.5s. im sure they're all nearly identical. my question is though, are they identical enough? or do you need to know the ECU part number before shipping one out?
and i had a few more technical questions, but totally forgot... i'll remember eventually.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Any stage 2 dyno results yet? (sorry if i missed it anywhere)


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_Any stage 2 dyno results yet? (sorry if i missed it anywhere)

We had dyno time scheduled yesterday, but a freak snow storm in the Midwest has prevented us from going.
We hope to have Stage II dyno soon.
chris
C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Going to have the C2 Stage II Rabbit Turbo at NGP tomorrow afternoon....and going to peel off a couple dyno runs. Maybe if 'someone' has a video camera there, we can post a little noise-maker.................


----------



## MagusALL (Mar 28, 2007)

not sure if this was asked already but;
hows it gonna work with the stock tiptronic non-DSG tranny?
what grade of gas is this thing using?
very interested for my jetta. thanks guys and way to go.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

GREAT! I'm still watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_GREAT! I'm still watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

x3


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

hm... i got quite a question for ya.
are you planning on taking the engine apart any time soon to check on the internals?
i'm sure the pistons are fine, but how about the valves?
and my last question remains unanswered. i know that different 2.5L volkswagens have different computers. i believe they're interchangeable, but don't know that. you said you started a computer exchange program. so my question is, before you ship the flashed computer out, do you need the part number and/or software level of the one it's replacing?


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

*I have a Question??*

This kit looks amazing and a future investment on my end. But I do have a few questions?? And I do not know much about Turbos and engines.
1. Does this kit come with a blow-off valve?? I see many turbo cars have them, and I thought they are good to relieve pressure.
2. Is it necessary to get gauges like a turbo psi gauge,a air/fuel gauge, etc??
3. Will the stock engine cover fit?
4. And finally, do you have a dealer and shop to install it in Chicago, IL. 
Thanks


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

i will guess:
1. no, a diverter valve.
2. yes, have to know it when u drive
3. no
4. yes
just my guess. dont take my word for it


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_hm... i got quite a question for ya.
are you planning on taking the engine apart any time soon to check on the internals??

No plans to take apart the motor until we go with rods/pistons for a Stage 3 setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_i'm sure the pistons are fine, but how about the valves??

We don't have any reason to expect any ill-effects of the valves

_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_and my last question remains unanswered. i know that different 2.5L volkswagens have different computers. i believe they're interchangeable, but don't know that. you said you started a computer exchange program. so my question is, before you ship the flashed computer out, do you need the part number and/or software level of the one it's replacing?

Yes, there are a couple of different "trims" to the ECUs; those would be discussed prior to the ECU exchange, if that is the option the customer would choose to take.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: I have a Question?? (SSMR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSMR* »_This kit looks amazing and a future investment on my end. But I do have a few questions?? And I do not know much about Turbos and engines.


_Quote, originally posted by *SSMR* »_1. Does this kit come with a blow-off valve?? I see many turbo cars have them, and I thought they are good to relieve pressure.

We include a diverter valve (DV) which acts the same as a BOV to divert the pressure when closing the throttle; BOV's are normally vented to atmosphere, where on a MAF based system, it is our design to have that "charge" air divertered, but kept in the system.

_Quote, originally posted by *SSMR* »_2. Is it necessary to get gauges like a turbo psi gauge,a air/fuel gauge, etc??

No it is not necessary, consumer's preference.

_Quote, originally posted by *SSMR* »_3. Will the stock engine cover fit?

Not without modification. Some people opt for the NB 2.5 engine cover.

_Quote, originally posted by *SSMR* »_4. And finally, do you have a dealer and shop to install it in Chicago, IL. 

http://www.dubwerks.com/home/ 

_Quote, originally posted by *SSMR* »_Thanks









Your welcome...please feel free to ask any questions and we would be more than happy to help.
C2


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a Question?? (C2Motorsports)*

Run a dyno yet on the stage II ?????


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

oh i remember one of the questions i had. it is quite interesting imo.
my brother has a 20th anniversary gti with a few mods. the highest boost i've been able to get out of it is 24psi at about 2000-2300 rpm (actually held it there, not a spike). i know that the compression ratio on the 1.8T is 10.5:1. the engine is designed to handle 14.5psi if i'm not mistaken, and it almost does double. of course, it's not at high rpm, but still.
you say the rabbit internals can handle 9psi without a problem, right? so i was wondering if you guys think that the stock 2.5l engine could handle much higher pressures..? i know that the internals are not those of a boosted engine, but the compression ratio is a lot lower than the 1.8t (9.5:1 if im not mistaken), so with the same boost, the pressure at TDC will still be lower.
in other words, what kind of boost pressure is marginal, what is too high? where should the "danger line" be drawn?
that's just something that's been hovering in my mind... figured i'll ask.
thanks
p.s. i am aware of your internal upgrade kit. i just wanna know what you think about the stock internals and their limits.


_Modified by acincys at 12:10 AM 2-16-2008_


----------



## TDI DR!V3R (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

So, I take it since you keep avoiding the question, this isn't recommended for automatics? When I move back to MD, I MAY be bringing a rabbit into the household (my sister might be moving out of the country and won't have any use for hers if she does and I might take it off of her hands)


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (TDI DR!V3R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI DR!V3R* »_So, I take it since you keep avoiding the question, this isn't recommended for automatics? 

The question has not been avoided, the answer is that at this time we have not done any testing on an automatic.
We feel that there would not be a problem on the automatics, and in fact have developed software to change the shift points of the kit when installed on an automatic.
Chris
C2


----------



## TDI DR!V3R (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (C2Motorsports)*

Good to see an answer.....I had just seen it asked at least 3 times above with no specific response. There is some hope then if I "adopt" my sisters Rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_oh i remember one of the questions i had. it is quite interesting imo.
my brother has a 20th anniversary gti with a few mods. the highest boost i've been able to get out of it is 24psi at about 2000-2300 rpm (actually held it there, not a spike). i know that the compression ratio on the 1.8T is 10.5:1. the engine is designed to handle 14.5psi if i'm not mistaken, and it almost does double. of course, it's not at high rpm, but still.
you say the rabbit internals can handle 9psi without a problem, right? so i was wondering if you guys think that the stock 2.5l engine could handle much higher pressures..? i know that the internals are not those of a boosted engine, but the compression ratio is a lot lower than the 1.8t (9.5:1 if im not mistaken), so with the same boost, the pressure at TDC will still be lower.
in other words, what kind of boost pressure is marginal, what is too high? where should the "danger line" be drawn?
that's just something that's been hovering in my mind... figured i'll ask.
thanks
p.s. i am aware of your internal upgrade kit. i just wanna know what you think about the stock internals and their limits.

_Modified by acincys at 12:10 AM 2-16-2008_

With the 1.8t being specifically designed for forced induction, it's internals (specifically pistons) are designed for that use, and can withstand a good bit more than the cast pistons in the 2.5. The 1.8t's weak link are actually the rods, rather than pistons, while the 2.5's weak link is the piston design. (i'd need to double check it, but the 1.8t has 9:1 compression in the Mk4 cars) As I've addressed in other threads it has to do with material as much as design, and the 2.5 can likely withstand around 14lbs with reduced compression (headgasket spacer) and stock pistons, but beyond that would be a gamble, at least in this point in the game. If i can recall C2 has seen as much as 11psi during their testing with stage 1 / 2, but perhaps Jeff can confirm that. Our 2.5 Stage 3+ has seen 18lbs+ and has been solid with it's JE Forged Pistons and Pauter rods. 
As further research and development happens we may have a more specific or exact limit on stock internals, but for now, the best we can offer is a guesstimate based on what we've seen so far, and the nitrous use on Dave's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Nate... I have a deposit on the C2 stage II kit for my 08 Rabbit. When do you exspect to see the kit so that I can send the rest of the money ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (08jackrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_Hey Nate... I have a deposit on the C2 stage II kit for my 08 Rabbit. When do you exspect to see the kit so that I can send the rest of the money ?

Word is Late February. We've got our first install booked for the week of 3.03.08, so we should be solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If the kit is available before the 3rd, I'd be happy to bring the car in earlier.







Otherwise, ill have to wait till 3.3.08


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how about a video of some spirited driving


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (veedubb87)*

I am planning going Stage II sometime in May. Are you guys taking payments in part to reserve an install slot? 
A few other questions: (excuse me, I am a little new to this)
1. Are there any dealers in NY that are C2 certified to install this kit? I wouldn't mind coming to C2 but just incase I don't get vacation time...








2. One of my friends has a front mounted intercooler on his GTI. Any major difference? Why did you guys opt for the side mounted?
3. My friend was telling me something about types of turbos. (K04 i think). What kind of turbo does this kit have?
4. Exhaust systems - After installing this kit I would then be on the market for the GTI labeled exhausts...right?
5. Besides better brake pads, engine mounts, any other things I should consider before or after upgrading to this kit? Sway bars, coil overs, exhaust and stuff.
6. Are there any self install manuals yet? 
Spending 5,000+ on my Rabbit. Just want to make sure I do it right... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

1. install shop: Sleepers Performance in Hamden, CT.
Jamie and Pete will sort you well.
2. Side mount IC is sized for 300hp continuous.
No need for 600hp FMIC.
3. turbo specs are listed above but, I will re-post.
T3 turbine with 50 Trim T04E Compressor, Precision Turbo.
4. use whatever exhuast you like. We have a full turbo back 3" 'race' exhaust available now. (1st system is on C2 Turbo rabbit now)
race = no cat / resonator / muffler.
5. current suggested upgrades:
1552 Brake upgrade kit (in development)
6. none yet
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_1. install shop: Sleepers Performance in Hamden, CT.
Jamie and Pete will sort you well.
2. Side mount IC is sized for 300hp continuous.
No need for 600hp FMIC.
3. turbo specs are listed above but, I will re-post.
T3 turbine with 50 Trim T04E Compressor, Precision Turbo.
4. use whatever exhuast you like. We have a full turbo back 3" 'race' exhaust available now. (1st system is on C2 Turbo rabbit now)
race = no cat / resonator / muffler.
5. current suggested upgrades:
1552 Brake upgrade kit (in development)
6. none yet
-Jeffrey Atwood


Jeff any sound clips or videos of the 3" exhaust on the C2 Rabbit?? I need to hear that sweet sound


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
Jeff any sound clips or videos of the 3" exhaust on the C2 Rabbit?? I need to hear that sweet sound









yes, me too. i haven't drooled in a while...


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

Cannot wait to buy this, looks like a good kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by UGRabbit at 5:16 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*

http://www.enhancedstreetperformance.com/
in Sterling, Massachusetts.
Call Dave. Tell him I sent you.
We go back a few years.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks so much.


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Sound clips, and or video clips ARE A MUST........!


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









what headlights are those?


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

any dealers in the detroit area, and or in south-western ontario, such as the GTA (greater toronto area) london ontario, windsor ontario....... i am very interested and the way its looking this april should be the month for me......I WANT TO BE THE FRIST BOOSTED RABBIT IN CANADA (that anybuy knows of)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
what headlights are those?

FK Angel eye / black background projectors. $360 Online Listing here!


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

Dave,
Any plans on selling that hood?
very excited to see the dnyo results.
I feel im responsible for the reason it wasn't Dyno'd at NGP










_Modified by RabidHare at 2:22 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_how about a video of some spirited driving









yeah cmon. let's see that stage 2 in action. big closeup of the readings and 0-60 times.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_FK Angel eye / black background projectors. $360 Online Listing here!

angel eyes, eh?
i've had angel eyes on two of my cars so far. both times they kind of disappointed me. but i've also seen some cars that angel eyes look really good on (other than bmw).
do you have any pictures of them on?
-page 5- owned


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

Subscribed... and waiting for stage 3 dyno results before purchase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
angel eyes, eh?
i've had angel eyes on two of my cars so far. both times they kind of disappointed me. but i've also seen some cars that angel eyes look really good on (other than bmw).
do you have any pictures of them on?
-page 5- owned

I do not have any with them on unfortunately, but I'll see what I can dig up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I do not have any with them on unfortunately, but I'll see what I can dig up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mine from NGP:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Mine from NGP:










thanks, looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flounder26red (Apr 1, 2004)

Is this kit set up for 08's? Depending on the engine code the 2.5 can either have 10:1 early or 9.5:1 later engine codes.
Also would the stage III be somehting like internals, front mount, different turbo?



_Modified by sumners_26 at 2:55 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (sumners_26)*

read the thread, its all explained


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_read the thread, its all explained









except for the compression ratio differences. or at least i can't remember reading about it and i read every post.
that is a really good question IMO. that is, of course, if the compression rations in fact are different throughout the years, which i don't think they are, but i don't know.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (acincys)*

I was referencing to the stage 3 comment and whether the turbo is applicable to the 08s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

Guys from what I understand...... everything is up to par for the 08's according to NGP and C2 (that was one of my concerns as well). I sure hope so I have an 08 awaiting a kit...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (sumners_26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sumners_26* »_Is this kit set up for 08's? Depending on the engine code the 2.5 can either have 10:1 early or 9.5:1 later engine codes.
Also would the stage III be somehting like internals, front mount, different turbo?

_Modified by sumners_26 at 2:55 AM 2-29-2008_

C2 has the programming for 06-08 cars, so no issues there. The testing has all been done on the early 2006 models, (ours and C2's) and so the lower compression of the 08s shouldn't be an issue. The stage 3 would be a lowered compression / stock internals set up, and would use the same turbo and injectors as stage 1/2, but with a little more boost and a refined software package. Stage 3+ would be that same kit, but rather than relying on a headgasket spacer for reduced compression, it will be forged internals and rods, plus more boost and a custom tune. (the final specs of stage 3 are up in the air still, so that's just a range based on talks I've had with Chris, plus our own kit)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flounder26red (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for answering my question. I was just concerned that other than the copression changes between stages 2-3 that you might utilize a different turbo. I don't see 9.5:1 being a problem. I would be interested in trying to get closer to 300whp out of the stage 2 on an 08 rabbit. I should be calling within the next few weeks to purchase and I'll talk to you then.


----------



## thumper1 (Mar 1, 2008)

i went to vw dealershipto find out if the nb engine cover would fit the rabbit after the turbo kit was installed has any of the project cars had it installed?


----------



## dutchyn1000 (Jul 20, 2003)

I dont know if it has been asked, i skimmed through this thread.. but what is the gas milage like with this setup? either stage 1 or 2... how does it compare to stock with average driving? Did you guys notice any difference? or were you too busy having fun with the boost?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

this may sound like dumb question, but if you run the Stage 2 can you still use the engine cover?


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

From my understanding the stock engine cover does not fit without some modification... not sure on the New Beetle cover, but I would suspect it has a much better chance of fitting.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyKuhns* »_From my understanding the stock engine cover does not fit without some modification... not sure on the New Beetle cover, but I would suspect it has a much better chance of fitting.

and imo it looks better too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (acincys)*

engine cover FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

this may cause me to cancel the lease on my rabbit and end up buying it out, i'd have to sell the R32 first to do so, but it may be worth it.
would going from a VF Stage 2 R32 to a Stage2 C2 Rabbit bit a good choice? hahah


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_this may cause me to cancel the lease on my rabbit and end up buying it out, i'd have to sell the R32 first to do so, but it may be worth it.
would going from a VF Stage 2 R32 to a Stage2 C2 Rabbit bit a good choice? hahah

dont get me wrong, i love my rabbit, but... HELL NAW!


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (acincys)*

You never know.....


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey isn't somebody lined up to install this kit very soon?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Hey isn't somebody lined up to install this kit very soon?

Here is the manifold, downpipe, SMIC, intake and intercooler piping, as well as the included new oil pan being packaged up for shipping.








The C2Motorsports 2.5L Stage 2 Turbo is being installed at NGP's MD location next week. We will be on hand to lend support for this installation as well as flashloading some C2 2.5 NA software for other NGP customers. Plan on it being a TURBO PARTY as we always have a good time with our friends at NGP.
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:24 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Just wondering when I might see my stage II kit ?? I am one of the first five to order this through NGP........


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... (C2Motorsports)*

Since you haven't tested the car on automatics yet, I'll volunteer my car for testing. I'm sure you have people lined up but I thought I would add myself to the list.










_Modified by Tbugsy at 10:30 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Here is the manifold, downpipe, SMIC, intake and intercooler piping, as well as the included new oil pan being packaged up for shipping.
The C2Motorsports 2.5L Stage 2 Turbo is being installed at NGP's MD location next week. We will be on hand to lend support for this installation as well as flashloading some C2 2.5 NA software for other NGP customers. Plan on it being a TURBO PARTY as we always have a good time with our friends at NGP.
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:24 PM 3-6-2008_

are you all stopping by the ngp springfield location? i WANT some software...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_
are you all stopping by the ngp springfield location? i WANT some software...

They'll be at aberdeen, and will be doing chipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Midwest Bump!


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

When is this *Turbo Party * Happening


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_When is this *Turbo Party * Happening

When are you gonna show some dynos?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

Just a quick update, we've got the fist customer kit installed and he is currently breaking in the clutch. As soon as that is done, we'll get him back in for some dyno testing. Dave's car is running strong at 14psi constant, but the stock return-less fuel system is limiting the fueling...we're working on that currently... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_










whats on the right side on that exhaust manifold? Nice to know that you guys are including injectors in the kit, but is there any other options for this if anyone would like to have bigger injectors in order to try to push more boost later? Your kit is very interesting!


_Modified by Silver__DUB at 11:36 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_
whats on the right side on that exhaust manifold? 

What you are seeing on the exhaust manifold is the provisions for the EGR/SAI, which on '06/'07 is pulled from both sides of the head; to allow for Turbo inlet piping, we supply our C2 SAI Relocation kit that allows for the relocation of the OEM valve, while retaining full emissions compliance.


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_Nice to know that you guys are including injectors in the kit, but is there any other options for this if anyone would like to have bigger injectors in order to try to push more boost later? Your kit is very interesting!



We are presently working on a lowered CR version of the Turbo Kit that will be equipped with not only a SS head spacer, but larger injectors and larger injector software to support more HP.
Chris
C2


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We are presently working on a lowered CR version of the Turbo Kit that will be equipped with not only a SS head spacer, but larger injectors and larger injector software to support more HP.
Chris
C2



nice work chris, keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

C2!


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

me still be drool
oh snap! -page 6- owned!!


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

so if you are using a head spacer, i take it that you use 2 head gasket, or is that simply a thicker headgasket? If doing so, i take it that the stock pistons and maybe even the rods are kept in place! Are you guys going to supply a chain/belt to fit the higher head? this will throw off the timing? I know I am getting a bit technical, but i find your vision for upgrades very interesting perhaps!


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_so if you are using a head spacer, i take it that you use 2 head gasket, or is that simply a thicker headgasket? If doing so, i take it that the stock pistons and maybe even the rods are kept in place! Are you guys going to supply a chain/belt to fit the higher head? this will throw off the timing? I know I am getting a bit technical, but i find your vision for upgrades very interesting perhaps!

imo the original belt should work. the belt tentioner will give/take some slack.
i would guess that the cam timing will get advanced just a little bit, but i really doubt that it will become an issue.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_so if you are using a head spacer, i take it that you use 2 head gasket, or is that simply a thicker headgasket? 

We laser cut a head spacer out of 304 Stainless. Then use OEM "crush" gaskets on either side to create a drop-in 3 layer all metal gasket

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_ If doing so, i take it that the stock pistons and maybe even the rods are kept in place! 

Yes, the stock pistons/rods are retained.

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_Are you guys going to supply a chain/belt to fit the higher head? this will throw off the timing? I know I am getting a bit technical, but i find your vision for upgrades very interesting perhaps!

The stock chain is used with our headspacer.
The timing will not be affected, as the cam sprockets can be mechanically adjusted; as well as the timing being a function of the software.

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_ I know I am getting a bit technical, but i find your vision for upgrades very interesting perhaps!

As we would like to take credit for being a "visionary"







we can't do that as we have been using this proven method for years on ABA's, VR6's, 24V's and R32's...but thanks for the confidence...we won't let you down.

C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:06 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## nofearjetta07 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

this sounds awesome...now, i havnt seen this question asked, and flame me if you want, but for those of us looking into the 2.5 jetta, I am assuming that the kit will be compatible?? or am i sorely mistaken??
thanks
craig


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (nofearjetta07)*

same engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nofearjetta07 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

yep, its what i figured, but i was only hearing talk of the rabbit so i wasnt sure if the mounting solutions were different or not...but im glad to get some assurance, it may be the thing that puts me into the Mk5 family.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (nofearjetta07)*

Yeah, I've got a jetta too...there aren't many of us


----------



## nofearjetta07 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

yeah...there are some posts out there about me exploring different options for the next ride, now its between Mk4 and a Mk5 Jetta 2.5 because this would be a very nice mod...with some air-ride holdin it all up


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (nofearjetta07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofearjetta07* »_with some air-ride holdin it all up


----------



## nofearjetta07 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

oh come on...you dont like the eurojet air?? i love theirs...:-/


----------



## nofearjetta07 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (nofearjetta07)*

anyway, i dont want to change the topic but im excited for the 2.5l so i give a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the kit.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (nofearjetta07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofearjetta07* »_Anthem AZ

if u ever visit Bodnar's Tire Pros (west side of I-17), say wazzup to everybody from andrew








i used to work there...


_Modified by acincys at 9:09 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## nofearjetta07 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (acincys)*

haha will do sir... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (nofearjetta07)*

Congrats on the Eurotuner spread! 
Nice to see the faces of the "legends of the 2.5" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Congrats on the Eurotuner spread! 
Nice to see the faces of the "legends of the 2.5" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

do you guys have any official canadian distributors? this would ease up the cross border thing.


----------



## sleepninja (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

is there a shop in houston texas you would recomend to install this? has there been any further testing on automatics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (sleepninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepninja* »_is there a shop in houston texas you would recomend to install this? has there been any further testing on automatics?

No testing on automatics as far as I know...I believe mike at BAR tuning is in Houston, he's always done good work from what I have seen, and would be worth talking to about the install.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

so i guess that there is no canadian distributor, too bad.


----------



## wilytech (Feb 23, 2008)

Let's do some testing...heh. I'm 3 hours from ngp


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (wilytech)*

automatic what, what...lol
i'm 10 mins away from NGP if they just want to give me the kit, and i'll let my mechanic do the install and give the results


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are there any more pics of the turbo system installed other than the ones on the site ?? It looks like there is some kind of foil wrapping around the AC lines....... obvoiusly to deflect heat.... but where did you get it ??


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

and some videos maybe??
oh, i know, i know! you guys should take the turbo rabbit to a drag strip and run it against a stock rabbit and film it from inside both cars and outside and whatever angles you can think of. definitelly with a camera at the finish line too.


_Modified by acincys at 7:10 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (acincys)*

in-car viddddddd
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VSv0n92Mm_s


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ahhh it's not playing







i really want to see this!


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in-car viddddddd
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VSv0n92Mm_s









sweet! cruising...


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Still would like to know answers to what I had asked.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (08jackrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_Are there any more pics of the turbo system installed other than the ones on the site ?? It looks like there is some kind of foil wrapping around the AC lines....... obvoiusly to deflect heat.... but where did you get it ??

Sorry, I don't have any more pics, but perhaps C2 can pop some up on here. The Foil wrapping is probably standard heat shield wrap, which you can get at places like Summit racing, perhaps most other racing supply shops. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in-car viddddddd
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VSv0n92Mm_s









Sorry but, thats a pretty weak video. I know I prolly won't get it but i'd love to see a video of someone ripping through the gears.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (VW Tuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Tuna* »_
Sorry but, thats a pretty weak video. I know I prolly won't get it but i'd love to see a video of someone ripping through the gears.









...on a drag strip against a stock rabbit...


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
...on a drag strip against a stock rabbit...


...or a stock GTI...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (VW Tuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Tuna* »_
Sorry but, thats a pretty weak video. I know I prolly won't get it but i'd love to see a video of someone ripping through the gears.









yeah it isn't mine....believe me I'd have been giving it a bit more stick than that.


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does these turbo kits kit the 08 jetta 2.5 5 speed?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (dannya88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannya88* »_Does these turbo kits kit the 08 jetta 2.5 5 speed?

Yes


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

220 whp for 4k......thats a bit much. there was a kit out for my mazda 3 for 3.9 making 250 [email protected] i think 250 should be a goal for 4k and 4.5 for 300


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_220 whp for 4k......thats a bit much. there was a kit out for my mazda 3 for 3.9 making 250 [email protected] i think 250 should be a goal for 4k and 4.5 for 300

you have to consider the fact that the 2.5 is brand new. this is the first kit to ever come out to public. give it time.
besides, with the VW/Audi flat torque curve (which im sure doesnt change much with the turbo), the 220 will still probably be about the same or faster than the mazda's 250. just an assumption.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i dont think so as the Mazda has about the same torque curve as us and the 250 whp kit was the first kit out.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
you have to consider the fact that the 2.5 is brand new. this is the first kit to ever come out to public. give it time.
besides, with the VW/Audi flat torque curve (which im sure doesnt change much with the turbo), the 220 will still probably be about the same or faster than the mazda's 250. just an assumption.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

you selling just the manifold??? pm me please/.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

i saw pictures of the black NGP (i believe) rabbit up in this thread before. now the pictures dont show up any more.
can u guys post one up again? i wanna take a look at that front bumper, cuz it cought my eye last time.


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_220 whp for 4k......thats a bit much. there was a kit out for my mazda 3 for 3.9 making 250 [email protected] i think 250 should be a goal for 4k and 4.5 for 300

it is expensive, but these turbo kits are just becoming available. the prices will drop eventually. turbo kits for VR6 were around the same price when they came out and now you can buy one for $2,800 and make 250 whp @6psi. i want to wait for my warranty to run out before i slap a turbo on it anyway.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

ide expect 4 k for a new turbo kit but the first kit for the 3 (from a experienced company) was 4k and was making 250 whp on a stock exhaust. 220 is lacking for the very normal first turbo price.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

So I'm supposed to be paying for a stage 2 tomorrow. I'm planning on doing the install myself, I've done a rear mount on a previous vehicle. Is the install pretty straight forwards? Or do you send detailed instructions to cover the difficult parts? Thanks
-Hans


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_i saw pictures of the black NGP (i believe) rabbit up in this thread before. now the pictures dont show up any more.
can u guys post one up again? i wanna take a look at that front bumper, cuz it cought my eye last time.

We're switching up our servers and such, so all the pictures are offline, here's one of it from H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_So I'm supposed to be paying for a stage 2 tomorrow. I'm planning on doing the install myself, I've done a rear mount on a previous vehicle. Is the install pretty straight forwards? Or do you send detailed instructions to cover the difficult parts? Thanks 
-Hans
 
What did they tell you when you ordered?








It looks like there is not much in the way of instructions. 
See this thread where a guy is installing one... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3756039


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I talked to Chris last night, he said the instuctions are included with the kit.


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

I'm just finishing up my stage 2 install as well, so feel free to PM me if you have any questions during the process.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We're switching up our servers and such, so all the pictures are offline, here's one of it from H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









yup, that's the one! what front bumper is that? im assuming it comes from an overseas model, but what country and what model? or is that aftermarket (cuz i see no badge)?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
yup, that's the one! what front bumper is that? im assuming it comes from an overseas model, but what country and what model? or is that aftermarket (cuz i see no badge)?
thanks

It's a standard Rabbit front bumper with an ABT Sportsline front chin spoiler, FK badgeless grill and a custom-filled hood notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We don't have any more of the chin spoilers left in stock, but hopefully ABT will get their act together and we can get them back in soon!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

What is the stage 2 kit seeing for boost? I'm looking for boost gauges and wanted to know what range I should be looking at.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's a standard Rabbit front bumper with an ABT Sportsline front chin spoiler, FK badgeless grill and a custom-filled hood notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We don't have any more of the chin spoilers left in stock, but hopefully ABT will get their act together and we can get them back in soon!

oh damn you're right... for some reason i thought it was the shaved bumper - without the plastic textured inserts. lemme get my glasses


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
oh damn you're right... for some reason i thought it was the shaved bumper - without the plastic textured inserts. lemme get my glasses
















Black on black is hard to see







The first time I saw it I was similarly fooled..doesn't come out in pictures so well, hehe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea, well i finally found the bumper i'm talking about anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i've been wanting to get it for a while now. seena pic of another car with it. looks really sick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_yea, well i finally found the bumper i'm talking about anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i've been wanting to get it for a while now. seena pic of another car with it. looks really sick

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BUMP!
We have this kit listed on our new online store, we have 1 kit left for the special deal!
Purchase Stage 1 - Click Here 
Purchase Stage 2 - Click Here


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

i'll take it if somebody wants to pay for me


----------



## 98vrsick (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (08jackrabbit)*

silly wilderbeast - its astronaut uniform material.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

is there an up to date dyno for the stage 2 kit?


----------



## VWDub89 (Jul 28, 2007)

i still am going to wait for the neuspeed turbo kit to come out.. they said its in there final production of the kit and that you can estimate a 100-300hp increase. So i don't know about you but im gonna hold off till neuspeed shows up and blows C2 out of the water.


----------



## VWDub89 (Jul 28, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3198314


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (VWDub89)*

If indeed Neuspeed is working on a turo kit for the 2.5 then why did VW pull the Bunny from them and give it to C2 to finish ??? I spoke with Neuspeed personally before I purchased the C2 kit and was told it was not going to be produced. There is the potential with the C2 kit to be 300 whp if not more.... of course there will be things to change internally and as well as some type of head spacer. The C2 kit has a excellant base for a monster build but you have to be willing to do what it takes to hold the PSI.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWDub89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDub89* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3198314

1 year old...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (08jackrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08jackrabbit* »_There is the potential with the C2 kit to be 300 whp if not more.... of course there will be things to change internally and as well as some type of head spacer. The C2 kit has a excellant base for a monster build but you have to be willing to do what it takes to hold the PSI.

Exactly, and the C2 programming is what makes the kit worth while. Anyone can slap some parts together for a couple grand, but the programming, which is what holds it all together, is what makes the C2 kit worth the money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a great kit, and has a lot of potential.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Good questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Our Turbo system is absolutely 100% daily driver compatible....we have just logged over 8000 *CEL FREE* miles of road testing on our 2.5T kit. 
Last night we returned from a 3000 mile trip to the South Florida GTG, held in Miami this past Saturday; Not one hiccup....we even took the VWofA '06 SEMA Rabbit with us just a couple days after tuning it








Neither car had a single issue...except for hurting some feelings when they were challenged.
We have also implemented a ECU exchange program while we complete our C2 Software Flashloader. The Flashloader should be available within the next 60 days. In the meantime, when you order your C2 2.5 Turbo kit, we will ship you a replacement ECU, pre-loaded with C2 2.5L Turbo software; once installed, you just send us back your stock ECU for a refund of the nominal *core* charge. This way, you will not have to ship us your ECU and wait for us to load it, and then ship it back.....you will recieve a COMPLETE Turbo Kit including software when you order, doesn't get much easier than that huh ? 
Chris
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:53 AM 2-12-2008_


I cant wait! I put the deposit down last week and am patiently (yeah..right!) waiting!!!


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anyone talked to c2 lately, I've tried emailing them a couple of times and have gotten no responses


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_Has anyone talked to c2 lately, I've tried emailing them a couple of times and have gotten no responses

We have recently had issues with our mailserver, but are now back up and running. Please feel free to contact us either by email, or by phone. We will do our best to respond in a timely manner.
chris
C2
502.895.3660 office


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Boost Envy.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't wait to have all my cash set aside and track car sold to get this kit, hopefully in the comming weeks. I am planning on driving all the way to C2 from Canada to go pick it up and chip the ecu.
Is it possible at all to boost a little more then what comes in the kit? Lets say I use an electronic boost controler and raise the psi by 2-3, will the computer compensate at all? If not, will it be possible to eventually just buy a stage 2 to stage 3 upgrade package?
Thanx


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Product Release: C2 Motorsports Stage 1 / 2 Turbo kit for 2.5 5-Cyl Rab ... ([email protected])*

Lets bump this back up to the top!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (VWDub89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDub89* »_i still am going to wait for the neuspeed turbo kit to come out.. they said its in there final production of the kit and that you can estimate a 100-300hp increase. So i don't know about you but im gonna hold off till neuspeed shows up and blows C2 out of the water.

You may want to investigate that a bit more...
Find out why VW pulled their funding for the Neuspeed turbo kit and invested in C2 instead!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
You may want to investigate that a bit more...
Find out why VW pulled their funding for the Neuspeed turbo kit and invested in C2 instead!!

Truth be told!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

So, I thought that since you guys write the software, that you could provide some specifications about the software at least included in the kit when purchased.
For example, it would be nice to know where the red line and rev limiter is set. This could be especially important when someone is upgrading their ECU from a GIAC chip whose rev limiter has been raised to 7,400 rpms. Without such information, one might assume that the rev limiter has stayed the same or improved. 
Can you provide some information here about the software? I am very curious and would like to know more!
Thanks!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Rev limter is set to 6700.
The native limiter is not 'hard' so the motor will rev to 7000.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Rev limter is set to 6700.
The native limiter is not 'hard' so the motor will rev to 7000.
-Jeffrey Atwood


Now...is your version of a Rev limiter a "true limiter"??? Does it have the capibility to fuel chop the engine?

If not, how does your "Rev Limiter" control the engine RPM when it exceeds your programed limit?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hi Jeff!


----------

